# Hopper w/sling upgrade vs sling adapter-best option



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello all, I currently have 2 hoppers and 3 joeys and I am considering upgrading by either swapping out 1 hopper for a hopper w/sling or adding a sling adapter. Which option would be most cost efffective, and any opinions on how much better if any that the hopper w/sling built in works. Are ther any other advantages to one over the other. Thanks for any input


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I have both a Hopper/w Sling and a regular Hopper with Sling Adapter. Generally speaking, I have not been able to notice a difference in streaming performance thru the Dish Anywhere app. The one major difference (if this matters to you) is that the Sling Adapter does not seem to have an audio only function whereas the Hopper/w Sling does. I use this at work to listen to various news channels on my Iphone.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Adding the Sling Adapter will not give you the Hopper Transfers feature that the Hopper with Sling has (transferring recordings to an ipad).


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The ipad features are a big part of what i'm wanting, so I guess the hopper/sling would be best. I'll have to get one of the dirt people to check on the cost of the upgrade.


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

Also, the Hopper with Sling is a faster machine (1.3Ghz processor vs. 750Mhz processor, 2GB RAM vs. 768MB). I recently upgraded both of my Hoppers to Hoppers with Sling and there is a noticiable improvement in their response to commands and use of the guide. I would expect the many things I cannot measure are being processed faster.

FYI - http://www.connectyourhome.com/dish-network/dish-hopper-and-joey-technical-specs/


----------



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

I converted my hopper with external sling to a built in hopper with Sling - upgrade fee - cost $100 and had to commit to another 2 years. (Probably only 6 more months than my previous committment...)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone assisted you will the Hopper w/Sling upgrade? Please PM me your account number and verify your 4 digit PIN number on your account if you have not been helped. Please let me know. Thanks.



TxDave said:


> Thanks for the info. The ipad features are a big part of what i'm wanting, so I guess the hopper/sling would be best. I'll have to get one of the dirt people to check on the cost of the upgrade.


----------

